
DOOM Level Generation Using Generative Adversarial Networks - Impossible
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.09154
======
icefox
Not really answered in the paper... were those levels fun to play? The "Levels
Evaluation" seemed a little lackluster too.

Back in early 2000 I ran a Quake server that generated levels that were
decent. It would build a new one ever 15 minutes so when playing you would
always find yourself in a new map regularly. I spent time tweaking it for fun
and diversity which were the interesting bit. I didn't want to play the same
level type over and over with guns just slightly shifted, but to play a wide
range of experiences some of which were very surprising.

~~~
nailer
More to the point: where can we download the WADs?

------
davidjnelson
ai making doom levels... I would never have believed this if someone told me
about it back in 1995 when a friend and I were making our own levels to play
over our modems.

It'd be fun to do an open source project to make a never ending generated
level and add multiplayer. that'd be pretty amazing. maybe add some hand
crafted variation engines that people could upload to compose game servers
from too.

------
kotcity
related: [http://oblige.sourceforge.net/](http://oblige.sourceforge.net/)

